# Kobe Bryant in the 1990-1991 season



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

:biggrin: 










With the jersey of the Reggio Emilia's youth team (the team where his fater Joe was playing at the time).

Nice found, eh ?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> :biggrin:


NO.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Nice find


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Quanti anni aveva Kobe? 11?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

Vermillion said:


> NO.


actually that's pretty neat


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Hair looks nappy...


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

This is a Mamba in it's innocent stage.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

ralaw said:


> This is a Mamba in it's innocent stage.


That's right, baby. Looking at that face, would you be like "This is going to be the best player of the modern era" ?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> That's right, baby. Looking at that face, would you be like "This is going to be the best player of the modern era" ?


Nope! By that pick he looks like most of the kids from my rec league growing up. You know THE MAMBA, young, nappy or lopsided box, skinny, etc..

Pff, I have many pictures of myself with a nappy or lopsided box, but I still could ball' :biggrin:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

ralaw said:


> Nope! By that pick he looks like most of the kids from my rec league growing up. You know THE MAMBA, young, nappy or lopsided box, skinny, etc..
> 
> Pff, I have many pictures of myself with a nappy or lopsided box, but I still could ball' :biggrin:


Haha, me too bro.. me too. :angel:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

idont know, i find it hard to believe... that kid doesn't even resemble kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> idont know, i find it hard to believe... that kid doesn't even resemble kobe.


Look at his ears. You can tell clearly it is him by that, and his face somewhat.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

If its indeed him, nice find I would say...any baby kobe pics?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the facial features don't match, but im not rejecting the validity of the picture. people can change a lot in appearence in 15 years. the ears, maybe the look similar, but the face...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

WTF? It looks JUST like him. Cut off the hair and his face looks the exact same.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> WTF? It looks JUST like him. Cut off the hair and his face looks the exact same.


ditto :cheers:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Same person.

(Don't make fun of the crappy editing.)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Kobe's father is even in the Hall of fame of Reggio Emilia team (one of the italian teams where he played) 

http://www.pallacanestroreggiana.it/hall.asp

He won 2 or 3 times the MVP of the italian all star game in the mid-late '80s and there was always his small kid playing with the other all stars around the court ...

In Reggio Emilia there are still guys which remind games on some local playground and even small spats/brawls with Kobe :biggrin:


----------

